# صور حصرية تكشف عن تعرض اشور يعقوب عيسى لتعذيب وحشي قبل ذبحه (الدخول 18 سنة)



## white-sky (17 مايو 2011)

صور حصرية تكشف عن تعرض اشور يعقوب عيسى لتعذيب وحشي قبل ذبحه


عنكاوا كوم – كركوك – خاص/ ابو دريد

حصل موقع "عنكاوا كوم" على صور خاصة، تكشف التعذيب الوحشي الذي تعرض له المواطن اشور يعقوب عيسى قبل ان يقوم مختطفيه بذبحه والعثور عليه في منطقة الجسر الرابع في كركوك.

واكدت مصادر الموقع ان اساليب تعذيب وحشية مورست ضد عيسى قبل الاقدام على ذبحه، اذ اقدم مختطفيه على قطع آذانه واقتلاع عينيه وسلخ جلد وجهه ومن ثم ذبحه بفصل الرأس عن الجسد بشكل كامل تقريبا.

وينبه موقع "عنكاوا كوم" الى قسوة الصور التي ينشرها، لذا ينصح بمن لم تتجاوز اعمارهم السن القانونية او المصابين بأمراض عدم مشاهدتها..



























يمتنع الموقع عن نشر صور اخرى عن التمثيل بالجثة لفظاعتها.

هذا هذه حقيقة الاسلام...


----------



## noraa (17 مايو 2011)

ربنا  يرحمنا  جميعاااااااااا


----------



## SALVATION (17 مايو 2011)

قتل لانه مسيحى
طوباك يا شهيد المسيح اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة
شكراا للخبر​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

*ربنـــا ينيـــح نفســــه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مايو 2011)

ربنا يرحمه

شكرا للموضوع وللصور


----------



## MAJI (17 مايو 2011)

اشور عذبوه وقتلوه لكنه عاش ومات في ملكوت السماء 
لكن من يعذب ويقتل بهذه الوحشية فاعلموا انه  يعيش  عذاب نار جهنم وسيبقى معذب طوال حياته   وسيستمر فيها حتى بعد مماته
ربنا يسكن الفقيد فردوسه ويصبر اهله
شكرا للخبر


----------



## govany shenoda (17 مايو 2011)

الرب ينيح نفسه


----------



## حمورابي (17 مايو 2011)

*هناك خلاف قومي على هذه المحافظة التي فيها الذهب الاسود *
*لذلك يجب قتل الضعيف لكي يعيش القوي والامر بدأ بالمسيحيين . *
*والدور على البقية في المستقبل . *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 مايو 2011)

*ربنا ينيح نفسة فى فردوس النعين حيث لا حزن أو تعب أو ضيق فيما بعا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مايو 2011)

*هنيالك يا شهيد المسيح*​


----------



## Alcrusader (17 مايو 2011)

*الرب يرحمه، مافي تعليق ممكن يقال على الطريقة التي مات فيها هذا الإنسان المسكين.
الرب يصبر عيلته.*


----------



## فادي البغدادي (25 مايو 2011)

*الرحمة و الإكرام .. الرحمة و الإكرام .. الرحمة و الإكرام 
لك يا آشور

و الخزي و العار .. لقتلة الانسانية و لإحفاد الشيطان من الوهابية و السلفيـــــة !!

أذكره يارب في نعيـــم فردوسك !!*​


----------



## BITAR (25 مايو 2011)

*لا احد ينكر حقيقه الاسلام الدموية
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 مايو 2011)

*حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟​​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مايو 2011)

*منتهى الوحشيه
ربنـــا ينيـــح نفســــه​*


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (27 مايو 2011)

أذكرنا امام عرش النعمه يا شهيد المسيح​


----------



## Desert Rose (28 مايو 2011)

*اعتقد انهم لو سألوا الشيطان نفسه ترضى تعمل الافعال الحيوانية ديه؟
هيقول لا لا اقدر ضميرى ميسمحليش 
لو قولت عليهم حيوانات الحيوانات تزعل 
الصراحة ملهومش وصف غير مصاصين دماء 
ربنا يرحم العقول والنفوس المريضة اللى تخلت عن انسانيتها 
مليتوا العالم بالدماء والقتل والتقطيع والتفجير والتفخيخ والرجم والجلد 
ارحموا خلوا ربنا يرحمكوا ,لكن لايوجد رحمة لمن لا يرحم 
لانهم مش بيرحموا غيرهم ,عمرهم ماهيلاقوا الرحمة من الاخرين 
هى الحياة كده زرع وحصاد
*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (28 مايو 2011)

منتها الوحشية مثل الحيوانات لا تشبع من الدماء 
ربنا ينيح روحة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 مايو 2011)

*أقول إيه بس ؟؟؟؟؟
عصر الاستشهاد رجع و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------

